# Kahr PM9 loads



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

for those that have a pm9- what loads do you use?
i am wondering how much this pistol kicks

i was considering a PF9 - it is only an ounce lighter but read that it really has a kick to it so I would like opinions for the pm9


----------



## nukehayes (Sep 22, 2006)

So far the only defensive load that I have put through mine are 147gr. Remington Golden Sabers. They feed reliably in mine, but to be honest, I have had zero failures of any kind. This gun kicks more than my PPK/S though the Walther has a more snappy recoil. I notice the gun does not return as fast to the target like the .380 but, I think it is easily fixed with practice and I am going to buy the Pearce grip extension for the 6rd mag. I don't think I would put anything +P through it, not because it can't handle it, rather I don't hink I could handle it very well. I cannot differentiate the recoil between the 147gr. bullets and the 115gr. practice rounds. She's a tiny, little powerhouse, that is for sure.


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

hideit said:


> for those that have a pm9- what loads do you use?
> i am wondering how much this pistol kicks
> 
> i was considering a PF9 - it is only an ounce lighter but read that it really has a kick to it so I would like opinions for the pm9


If you shoot the pistols you have listed at the bottom of your post, then you will not have any problem with the recoil of the PM9. Sure, it's a lighweight nine, but it's still a nine.

I use either WWB or S&B for practice, and I carry with Hornady XTP's. Interestingly, mine does not feed the Golden Sabre +P's very well at all, but it functions perfectly with the above.

PhilR.


----------



## producer (Mar 14, 2008)

*Feed problems*



PhilR. said:


> Interestingly, mine does not feed the Golden Sabre +P's very well at all, but it functions perfectly with the above.
> PhilR.


If it's an older model (serial numbers VA0003-VA9999, VB0004-VB0999) , there was a barrel recall for feed problems with hollow points.

Also, the +Ps may need a stronger recoil spring, see the FAQ section = http://www.gunsprings.com/1ndex.html


----------



## vernpriest (Jan 15, 2008)

I actually have the CW9 but my father has a PM9. He uses 115gr. +P Corbons and they are pretty snappy for 9mm but not unmanangeable. I would recommend using the longer 7 round magazine or putting an extension on the 6 round to give your pinky finger somewhere to go as this makes the gun easier to control.


----------

